

On Designing and Deploying  Internet-Scale Services  - strlen
http://www.mvdirona.com/jrh/talksAndPapers/JamesRH_Lisa.pdf

======
strlen
I've found that this paper is very helpful in documenting what it takes to
design and deploy an Internet service, both from the software engineering,
QA/testing _and_ an operations perspective.

